# Odd 6 wire motor connection.



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Just had to replace a 60hp 480v motor with one that had been re-wound by a local shop. There where 6 leads and no diagram. Luckily, the leads where connected in the peckerhead already. Re-wind was done years, and years ago so I did not contact them.

We just tied the phases in to each of these pairs.

1-6
2-5
3-4

Now, i looked though several places and never found a delta diagram like that. What I see is that 2 and 5 are the same winding.


Obviously, that is not the case with this motor. It seems that the windings are likely 1-5, 2-4, and 3-6, or 1-4, 3-5, 2-6




Are either of those standard anywhere?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I thought with straight delta the connections should be 1-6, 2-4, and 3-5. That's how I was taught to number windings anyway. Like this:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

A six lead motor should be marked 1-6 and no other information is required unless the motor is dual voltage.
You need a simple engineering handbook with these connections. Any motor shop or salesman in the field should have one for you.
Here is the drawing from the engineering pocket handbook.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Here. I found the handbook with all the connections. http://www.goevans.com/EHB_pgs0803.pdf


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Here. I found the handbook with all the connections. http://www.goevans.com/EHB_pgs0803.pdf


that may be one of the most useful posts i have ever seen:thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

nolabama said:


> that may be one of the most useful posts i have ever seen:thumbsup:


That's definitely a right click, save as file. Thanks John. :thumbsup:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Also in here.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Here. I found the handbook with all the connections. http://www.goevans.com/EHB_pgs0803.pdf


Thanks,
That book is the cats a$$.
It's been years since I lost my Pre-NEMA frame number book. 
We still have a few of the old ones running here.


----------



## maddhatter (May 7, 2012)

ignore this post


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the links and recommendations.

However, the motor is running as I described. We never tried wiring it "by the book". Just went with the "head start" the winding house gave by bolting the lugs together.


Had I chosen to wire it without any other info on the motor, I would have went with a high voltage wye option tying 4,5 and 6 together. We may never know if that would have worked or not.

If in fact it is wound by the book, I am assuming that it would never rotate, as only two of the windings would be energized and 2-5 would not be.


----------

